# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Denuncian que a los regantes del Alberche se les impide usar el agua del río

## sergi1907

Mié, 18/04/2012

EFE
La Plataforma en Defensa de los ríos Tajo y Alberche de Talavera de la Reina ha denunciado hoy el "atropello" que están sufriendo los regantes del Canal Bajo del Alberche, a los que se impide regar con agua de este río y se les obliga a hacerlo con las aguas "pútridas" del Tajo. 

 Los portavoces de la plataforma, Miguel Méndez y Miguel Angel Sánchez, han advertido en rueda de prensa sobre la "situación crítica" de estos agricultores, que se ven abocados a regar las plantaciones de la vega talaverana con agua del Tajo, que han calificado como "veneno", pues "deja una capa negra en la tierra". 

 Han asegurado que es una situación "injusta e ilegal", pues los pantanos del Alberche están por encima del 70 por ciento de su capacidad de almacenamiento. 

 Sin embargo, el agua se retiene en los pantanos de Picadas y San Juan para las necesidades de Madrid, desatendiendo las de Talavera, a la que excepcionalmente se concede una reserva de 34 hectómetros cúbicos, pero del Tajo, han precisado Méndez y Sánchez. 

 En este sentido, se han preguntado "dónde está el Ayuntamiento de Talavera o la Junta de Comunidades", que no ha dicho nada sobre esta problemática y han reclamado "hechos" más que "buenas palabras". 

 Sánchez ha aseverado que "si fueran los regantes de la Mancha, la consejera de Agricultura perdía el culo por defenderles, pero por Talavera nadie hace nada" y ha lamentado que la comarca talaverana "es el último rincón, donde llegan las sobra que no quiere nadie". 

 Por su parte, Méndez ha dicho que ahora es importante tener agua suficiente y de calidad, por la llegada a la ciudad de una gran industria de transformación láctea como es Senoble. 

 Según Méndez: en una comarca que produce el 70 por ciento de la leche de Castilla-La Mancha "se hace más necesario que nunca tener agua suficiente y de calidad, para regar los forrajes y el maíz del que se alimentan esas vacas". 

 Méndez se ha preguntado si pasará si ocurriese como en 2006 cuando los regantes se negaron a usar, tal y como les obligaban, agua del Tajo y prefirieron perder las cosechas antes que contaminar sus tierras con ese líquido "pútrido". 

 Los responsables de la plataforma han dicho que el único documento válido es el borrador del plan de cuenca del Tajo y han abogado por que el Gobierno regional luche "para que se plasme unas cantidades mínimas que aseguren un caudal ecológico" del río, que a su paso por Talavera han fijado en 20 hectómetros cúbicos.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/108838

----------


## frfmfrfm

Sergi que lió más grande, la única manera de resolver esto es con dialogo, mucho dialogo.
Un saludo amigo.

----------


## Luján

> Sergi que lió más grande, la única manera de resolver esto es con dialogo, mucho dialogo.
> Un saludo amigo.


¡Qué va!

La única forma es dejando que baje más agua por el Tajo que por el trasvase.

----------

